# Hiring a car abroad - DVLA Code



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Have any folks recently hired a car whilst on the Continent?

If so did the hirers insist on you having the DVLA code that should be used now that we don't have the paper part of our licence any more?

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/hiring-a-vehicle

Thanks

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope. Two friends have hired in Spain and Portugal but have French licenses. No trouble.

Ray.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We've hired cars many times throughout the EU and other parts of the world, but have never ever come across the aspect that you have raised.


Mick


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Nope. Two friends have hired in Spain and Portugal but have French licenses. No trouble.
> 
> Ray.


I think it relates to UK licences only Ray

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

shingi said:


> We've hired cars many times throughout the EU and other parts of the world, but have never ever come across the aspect that you have raised.
> 
> Mick


Is that relatively recently Mick...in the last year or two?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Never been asked for in Portugal.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Graham,


Yes, within the past two years I can include hirings in Spain, Malta amd Madeira, and many of the Mediterranean Islands prior to that. In fact when we still had the paper part I never took it with us, just relied on the 'master' licence.


Mick


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

No...just driving licence card and passport.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a air conditioning regas in Portugal and they wanted some kind of number other than the reg or vin. I had no idea what they was on about. However, in the time honoured Portuguese tradition a muttered shoulder shrug solved the problem.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I have logged on to the DVLA? website a couple of weeks before renting abroad to get a printout of the code that is required officially to present to the hire desk. It's a simple procedure and it's proof of any recent penalties or restrictions you may have received.

I don't recall any of the rental companies asking for it in the last couple of years but it would be a bummer if you didn't have it if asked. I have used the larger companies such as Avis and Sixt.

Steve


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I hired a car in spain in October all they wanted was my photo driving licence and passport


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all.


I took a DVLA code with me to Spain last January but didn't end up hiring a car in the end. They (the codes) only last for 3 weeks which probably won't be any good for our next trip as we are away for 2 months.


I'll probably take one anyway just in case I hire when we get there but good to know that they are not usually asked for.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We hired a car in Portugal in October, painless process, no DVLA code required


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I always take a code but have never been asked. I suspect that most overseas car hire agencies wouldn't have a clue what one is.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I am hiring a car in the U S in January, I wonder if they ask for it over there...anyone know

cheers

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As long as they have your CC Dave, thats all they want.

Ray.
Mind it's a while since I hired and we had a US license.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Do any of you folks who hire abroad take out Excess Waver insurance in the UK BEFORE you go and hire abroad?


It works out much cheaper if you do apparently...


If so, any issue with hire companies accepting it?



Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Once again Graham we had the Gold CC and this included the CDW in the travel insurance. Printed the relevant page off the T&C from NW. They were happy with that.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Do any of you folks who hire abroad take out Excess Waver insurance in the UK BEFORE you go and hire abroad?
> 
> It works out much cheaper if you do apparently...
> 
> ...


I take the full excess from the hirer, it worked out at 24 euros for the week and meant they didnt require the £250 credit card bond refundable deposit. Mind you, we have used the same very reliable hire company in Portugal for years, not sure what other hirers charge


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all


I just took out an annual multi trip European cover policy via a link and discount code on the Martin Lewis site for £30!


Graham :smile2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Do any of you folks who hire abroad take out Excess Waver insurance in the UK BEFORE you go and hire abroad?
> 
> It works out much cheaper if you do apparently...
> 
> ...


My daughter has done this twice in the last year, once in Portugal and once in Greece and she tells me that the hire company desk weren't in the least bit interested in seeing her UK bought Excess Waiver documents, but neither did they try and sell her their own, more expensive EW insurance. She had peace of mind from knowing that she had it and it was at a fraction of the price. Moneysupermarket.com is where I believe she bought it.......


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

The rental companies extra cdw policy was a lot more than €24 a week in Spain earlier this year.

I take out an annual excess waiver policy with Questor for about £38.

It covers more than the rental co's one such as roof damage tyres etc.

They do block? quite a lot on your card if you don't take their extra extra super insurance!

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

homenaway said:


> The rental companies extra cdw policy was a lot more than €24 a week in Spain earlier this year.
> 
> I take out an annual excess waiver policy with Questor for about £38.
> 
> ...


If you use the code on the Martin Lewis site you can get the Questor policy for a shade under 30 quid...I did .

Graham :smile2:


----------

